# Weedeater BV1550 blower won't start



## dustin033 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a weedeater bv1550 that will not start. I went through the carb multiple times. I thought maybe the diaphragm was bad, but I read on here to check the cylinder head bolts. They were extremely loose. I could move the head around. I tightened those, and now it will fire for a second on starting fluid but that's it. What now? Should I try a new diaphragm now?


----------



## dustin033 (Dec 26, 2009)

I tried a diaphragm out of a chainsaw and that didn't help.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you tested the compression?You may have damaged the gasket between the cylinder and block,or the cylinder walls are scored bad enough to allow blow by.The experienced posters say you need at least 90 pounds compression for a 2-cycle to run correctly.


----------



## dustin033 (Dec 26, 2009)

I tested the compression today and it was about 120 psi.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I would disassemble the carb completely, sounds like you have an obstruction somewhere. A rebuild kit can be purchased online for about $10


----------



## dustin033 (Dec 26, 2009)

I cleaned the carb thoroughly and it started. I let it run for a few minutes and it died. Gas kept coming out of the carb throat. I took the diaphragm out to make sure the needle wasn't stuck. It wasnt. I put it back together and it ran. I used it for a few minutes and then I lowered the throttle an it died and won't start again.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Did you rebuild it? or just clean it?


----------



## dustin033 (Dec 26, 2009)

I only cleaned it.


----------



## dustin033 (Dec 26, 2009)

Would a complete rebuild help?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes a rebuild would help, the kits are normally only $7-$10. You could bring the carb to any decent small engine shop, they should be able to order a kit for you. However to be honest with you, those weed eater units are very temperamental. They are only designed with quality to last 2-4 years at the most. If your tired of messing with it, you can invest in an echo or stihl high grade unit and you will never regret it.


----------



## dustin033 (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks for your help. i might give it a try.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Dustin if you give me the carb # i can see which kit it takes and i will this one time knock off $ 2.00 on the price of a kit


----------



## dustin033 (Dec 26, 2009)

I probably would have taken up your offer but I had already ordered one before I saw your post. Thank you though. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

i know of a consumer grade trimmer that has a 5 year no fear warranty on them


----------

